# 2.5 supercharger?



## tumultuous101 (Dec 28, 2005)

i've been planning on getting rid of my 2004.5 gli and buying a mk5 but i want a 2.5l if someone will come out with a supercharger setup otherwise i'm going with a 2.0t. has anyone heard about someone supercharging one yet? i've been fortunate to be able to remove every bolt of one apart, besides having a crasy chain setup/ entire rear of engine they look solid. I could careless about a turbo setup, would preffer a more stock drivabilty with power as soon as i step on the right pedal.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

e-Ram Electric Supercharger
lol!


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

as far as i know nobody is doing a supercharger on the 2.5. ive heard there isnt enough room for one but who knows. there is a turbo kit coming out for them pretty soon. you should trade my 07 rabbit 2 door for your gli. let me know if your interested.


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (We Dubbin')*

I believe a positive displacement supercharger would work perfect here. Completely replace the current intake manifold with a custom plenum and a top-mount s/c. Pulls air through the stock location of the TB (allowing us to keep our current intakes) and blowing down into the plenum and through runners into the head. A longer belt will drive the pulley on the pass side.
I think it's feasible....too bad I got more ideas than fabbing ability


_Modified by diceman469 at 10:28 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (diceman469)*

I would think a battery relocation would allow for a cetrifugal-type S/C. There's plenty of room over there and it's already on the right side for the intake. The downside would obviously be that the belts are are on the wrong side, but I've seen a lot of C/F type blowers with shafts that run across the frontside of the engine. 
*shrug* just an idea.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_I would think a battery relocation would allow for a cetrifugal-type S/C. There's plenty of room over there and it's already on the right side for the intake. The downside would obviously be that the belts are are on the wrong side, but I've seen a lot of C/F type blowers with shafts that run across the frontside of the engine. 
*shrug* just an idea.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ Sorry but you're comparing Saurkraut to Sushi... That 4 banger is a fair bit smaller than the 2.5.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (david8814)*

its the idea he was getting across...


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_^^^ Sorry but you're comparing Saurkraut to Sushi... That 4 banger is a fair bit smaller than the 2.5.

Isn't that Toyota a 2.4L 4-cylinder? It's a Scion tC by my eye.
--Matt


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (mattkosem)*

Battery relocation is as simple as some gromets, welding cables, and a mounting point. We do it all the time in fieros


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

Seriously. It wouldn't be hard to fit at all from the looks of it. A pulley that size with a charger mounted like that Scion kit would fit, provided the driveshaft for the pulley would have enough room to clear the intake manifold.
--Matt


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 supercharger? (tumultuous101)*

i heard a rumor on another forum


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 supercharger? (Rabbitoid)*

Already been covered in the thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4177789


----------



## soccerplayer7 (Aug 2, 2013)

*G ladder on 2.5?*

Anyone thought of making a bracket and using a bladder from the g60 seems that might work not the most efficient source of power gain but better than nothing I would think


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

soccerplayer7 said:


> Anyone thought of making a bracket and using a bladder from the g60 seems that might work not the most efficient source of power gain but better than nothing I would think


It is possible. But there isnt much room for doing sc mounted separate on a bracket without moving or removing other components like the ac. You could mount if somewhere on the drivers side of the engine with a long jackshaft but again you are eating into the space where the intake should run. 

There is a more updated thread on supercharging if you are interested. Its in my sig.


----------

